# Anyone remember these?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Spring cleaning, found these... had them a loooong time. I'll bet people dont even remember Gambles hehehe










-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Or how about these?
[attachment=0:63tvrcv7]DSC_0206 (800x490) (640x392) (600x368) (550x337).jpg[/attachment:63tvrcv7]
Yes, that's the real price tag.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

4.5 dram???? are you kidding me? CRAP!!!! @ 1.5 oz I bet them little 2.75"s have quite the punch!!!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Those Activs look just like the ones I picked up as the old Gibsons stores were going out of business about 25 yrs ago. I believe I still have a few of them in #4 shot. They made great duck loads right up until they banned the use of lead shot for waterfowl.

The Activ hull was great for reloading heavy loads with because of all the extra hull capacity compared to most other brands.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

chet said:


> 4.5 dram???? are you kidding me? CRAP!!!! @ 1.5 oz I bet them little 2.75"s have quite the punch!!!


That's what I was thinking too. I'm assuming this is a 2 3/4" turkey load?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought them to use on magpies.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Aren't those (Activ)the ones that are all plastic? No brass at all? Yeah, I remember, but seems they weren't too good. What I want to know although is who is old enough to remember Gibson's Dept. Store?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not only do I remember Gibson's, but I remember all the fuss out in Vernal when it opened!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There should be a lot of folks on here that remember Gibson's, I sure do. I bought a lot of ammo from them over the years that they were in existence.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought my favorite 270 at Gibson's. How about Wolfe's or Sunset Sports?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I remember lots of trips to Wolfe's and Sunset Sports for stuff. 


-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I loved Gibson's too. great stores. I still have a freezer I bought from there over 40 years ago...yeah, I know, it ain't to efficient by todays standards but the thing won't stop running so I just keep on filling it with stuff.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The summer I was 15, I worked my tail off doing ranch chores and working the chow line at the forest fires in Idaho. All so I'd have the cash to buy a brand new hunting rifle at the Sunset Sports Gun Show. What a great day that was, to lay down four Benjamins for a brand new 30-06, Leopold scope, case, and four boxes of ammo, and get change back. We went straight from the store to the Highland Gun Club to shoot and get it sighted in.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Wolfe's, Zinks, both had good old sporting good stores that actually had more huntin stuff than backpacking and running gear. Wolfes had a great smith down in the basement...or was that Zinks?...****, that goes back a ways.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I still have part of a box of those same Activ's laying around as well as couple of boxes of their "regular" game loads.

My dad bought me a box of those 4 1/2 dram loads for me to duck hunt with, 12 shots into them, the stock on my A-5 cracked at the grip, now I don't know if was entirely the fault of those heavy loads, but I can say they kicked about as hard as anything I have ever fired in a 12ga. :shock: Killed birds too!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Wolfe's, *Zinks*, both had good old sporting good stores that actually had more huntin stuff than backpacking and running gear. Wolfes had a great smith down in the basement...or was that Zinks?...****, that goes back a ways.


I believe you mean Zinik's Sporting Goods....BP. The Duce Sporting Goods on State was a fun store.


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

I worked at the Sunset Sports on 24th Street just below Washington in 1969? So long ago I think that was the year.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Hell, I'm still shooting up the last of my Activ steel shot loads I picked up on sale from Sunset Sports in Logan a year or two ago. Anybody ever win the Jeep in their annual big buck contest??


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes to two brothers here in my town, two years in a row. To the best of my knowledge that was the last time they did the jeep contest. Completely different discussion though...


-DallanC


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I've come across fishing tackle at my dad's house with Wolfe's price tags on them. Was there one on Highland and about 6200 South? I remember going with my dad to a sporting goods store in that area when I was a little guy, but I don't remember the name.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Yes to two brothers here in my town, two years in a row. To the best of my knowledge that was the last time they did the jeep contest. Completely different discussion though...
> 
> -DallanC


I think they were Ford Broncos that Sunset Sports gave away......


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Wind In His Hair said:


> I've come across fishing tackle at my dad's house with Wolfe's price tags on them. Was there one on Highland and about 6200 South? I remember going with my dad to a sporting goods store in that area when I was a little guy, but I don't remember the name.


Allieds was on State Street and 6200 South
Anglers Inn was on Highland Drive


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah .45, you're right. I remember the store well,and know if was pronounced Zin-ics, just bad spell on my part. I remember Duce well also. I bought a M1 carbine there once besides other numerous items...ammo, etc, but as Fowlmouth reminded me, Allied (Developement/War Surplus Store) ...one of my all time favorite stores! I lived..still do...right around the corner from there and I wouldn't dare guess how many hours I spent in that store.

If We Don't Have it, You don't Need It!


----------

